# polysorbate 80



## SudsyKat (Apr 29, 2011)

Just wondering about polysorbate 80 - how much to use. I'm just trying to add some to my bath salts that have shea butter. I want the shea to blend into the bath water. I know for polysorbate 20, when I'm trying to get fragrance oils to blend into a watery base, I use an equal amount of polysorbate 20 to the fragrance oil. I'm not sure for Polysorbate 80. I could use an equal amount to the amount of shea, but then I've seen a recipe for bath oil that had about 80 percent oil and 20 percent polysorbate 80. I'm not sure about the usage rate. Thanks!


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 29, 2011)

You should go to Susan's blog

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... bates.html

there is AWESOME information!


----------



## SudsyKat (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, Catmehdi - I'm actually totally addicted to that blog! I've already read that post - and several others, and I can't seem to get a sense of how much of this product to use. I guess I could try to understand the math of the HLB system and figure it out myself, but I'm not feeling that ambitious today! I suppose it doesn't need to be very exact, since we're not talking about a lotion here - just trying to get a little bit of oil to "dissolve" into a tub full of water. I just hate to use way more than I need to. I was hoping someone would already know the answer. Maybe I'll have to experiment and then I'll be the one who knows the answer!


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 29, 2011)

I know what you mean (about not being in the mood to calculate - I get a headache just looking at all those numbers!) - I'm sure there are lots of people who might know the answer (I unfortunately don't...only know about Peg20) but not everyone is always in the mood to share the info they worked so hard to get... 

IMHO, there are also way too many who are not even willing to do a simple google to help themselves.... :?

I'm glad you're educating yourself by reading blogs such as Susan's!


----------



## Araseth (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been trying to work out a simple ratio too for my bath melts. I have posted a comment to susan but haven't heard anything back yet. If I figure it out myself or get a reply I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## shadowdancer (Jul 5, 2011)

I too am working on the same thing.  Wish we were all in a room together and could trial 4 different methods then we would seriously know which one to run with  

Good luck everyone, and if I figure it out too, I'll post here


----------

